# Cindy 99



## rebel (Jul 2, 2014)

I got some beans from female seeds and have 2 plants outdoors. theyre the narrow leaf pheneo and starting to bud. 
 problem is theyre not big as nothing.
 I seen where they an outdoor and indoor strain of c99
 any difference ?


----------



## DancesWithWeed (Jul 7, 2014)

sorry rebel I cant help answer your question, but I can say that I am excited for you!

C99 is a definite favorite of mine. Speedy,  Up, Productive, Social and active kinda stuff!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2014)

The Cindy I grew were small plants. Lovely smoke though. Enjoy.


----------



## BROMAN (Nov 20, 2014)

I know this thread is dated but, after 3 old joey weed seeds failed to pop I went looking for cindy.  I went back to hempdepot and came across kos seeds and they say there c99 is from bros grimm stock too.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm running a G13 Labs C99 right now, and the smell is phenomenal! It's sooooo lemony / citrusy. Not sure how good it works yet, but happy with the smell. It (and it's clones) are all suuuuuper small lol.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 20, 2014)

I have a cut of Bros.GrimmC99. She is my main squeeze! Mine isn't citrusy/lemony. My cut is pure funk....rotten fruit, b.o., skunky, and compost lol.  She frickin reeks. I run 2 carbon filters when she is in flower.


----------



## BROMAN (Nov 21, 2014)

i hope those come out well. 
i seem to remember hearing that c99 had low odor.. 2 filters? whoa.  
looking at the site there is also a breeder, cad/us that states they have a "c99 copy" along with a couple of others who have c99 hybrids.


----------



## MR1 (Nov 21, 2014)

When I first started growing years ago I was looking for a low odor strain and C99 was what I came up with. Ordered Joey Weed's C99 and it was just that ,low odor, smelled citrusy like Fang said. Trying the Mosca C99 now.


----------



## kaotik (Nov 21, 2014)

i've been growing brother monks C99 (open pollination grimm stock) ..and i'm quite pleased. have no other to compare it with though, but it was as advertised.

was blown away by the speed of her the first run. blink and she's done.
guess i'd say she's got the pineapple funk. definitely a fruity pleasant fragrance (no rotten fruit funk here, but i know/love that scent from an apollo13 i had before  )
very lanky though, almost grows as much horizontally as vertically if topped.
nice frosty gal though. good keeper 
couple recent OD pics 

View attachment DSCN6405.jpg


View attachment DSCN6408.jpg


View attachment DSCN6409.jpg


----------



## BROMAN (Nov 22, 2014)

Ooooh!


----------



## BROMAN (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm just really interested in the strain since they were the first seeds I decided to grow after being put on by THG when I first discovered MP. trying to find out whos gear is best.. potent, social, up, racy high ive heard about.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 22, 2014)

kaotik said:


> i've been growing brother monks C99 (open pollination grimm stock) ..and i'm quite pleased. have no other to compare it with though, but it was as advertised.
> 
> was blown away by the speed of her the first run. blink and she's done.
> guess i'd say she's got the pineapple funk. definitely a fruity pleasant fragrance (no rotten fruit funk here, but i know/love that scent from an apollo13 i had before  )
> ...


Very nice kaotik! That looks almost identical to my cut.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 22, 2014)

Beautiful Kaotik.  I love Cindy.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 22, 2014)

A couple of years ago I searched for Cindy99, if I remember correctly THG was after some, I searched EVERY place I knew, from small seed sellers to large seed sellers to all my private contacts, nobody had any genuine Cindy99 seeds, I think the Cindy99 that is being banded as Cindy99 are either crosses seeded or simply close matches to the original Cindy99 being called Cindy99.

eace:


----------



## BrotherMonk (Dec 26, 2014)

My cindy...or rather the cindy99 I have kept fresh for over a decade, is straight from the Brothers Grimm stock I bought off of Heaven's Stairway in early 2K. Was a long standing member at OG and spoke with many old breeders there after I purchased and they all told me it was something special. I had to agree after my first run. So I kept males around for a while and did open pollinations every 3 or 4 years to keep it fresh. No hybrids here. Just pure Grimm goodness.

BM


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 26, 2014)

BrotherMonk said:


> My cindy...or rather the cindy99 I have kept fresh for over a decade, is straight from the Brothers Grimm stock I bought off of Heaven's Stairway in early 2K. Was a long standing member at OG and spoke with many old breeders there after I purchased and they all told me it was something special. I had to agree after my first run. So I kept males around for a while and did open pollinations every 3 or 4 years to keep it fresh. No hybrids here. Just pure Grimm goodness.
> 
> BM



Have you taken a read of the mosca C99bx-1 cut on the Tude?


----------



## BrotherMonk (Dec 26, 2014)

No I haven't. Probably due to what I've heard about all the drama over there. I've also heard about Moscas Cindy and plenty of good reports about it as well. Some have even reported that my Cindy blows the doors off of his. But what do I know? All I can report is what I have done to keep the line fresh. 

BM


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 26, 2014)

BrotherMonk said:


> No I haven't. Probably due to what I've heard about all the drama over there. I've also heard about Moscas Cindy and plenty of good reports about it as well. Some have even reported that my Cindy blows the doors off of his. But what do I know? All I can report is what I have done to keep the line fresh.
> 
> BM



Last I heard of your cut was a guy running it around February of this year.  Haven't read much after that. Being HADD, it kinda interests me to try her out.


----------



## BrotherMonk (Dec 26, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance...I don't keep up with the in's and out's of too many grows. ANd this "cut" you speak of...I'm going to play dumb and ask...what cut? I only have seed of C99 besides a couple mothers I keep for personal. WHich I have never let out of my harem.

So...if someone found something stellar that warranted passing around, then I am happy. My aim was to infuse the community with some good old genetics that were thought to be long gone. Now, seems like everybody and their brother has a C99 seedline. Why is that? Well...because it is a beautiful variety and is a superb breeding tool.

BM


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 26, 2014)

BrotherMonk said:


> Forgive my ignorance...I don't keep up with the in's and out's of too many grows. ANd this "cut" you speak of...I'm going to play dumb and ask...what cut? I only have seed of C99 besides a couple mothers I keep for personal. WHich I have never let out of my harem.
> 
> So...if someone found something stellar that warranted passing around, then I am happy. My aim was to infuse the community with some good old genetics that were thought to be long gone. Now, seems like everybody and their brother has a C99 seedline. Why is that? Well...because it is a beautiful variety and is a superb breeding tool.
> 
> BM



It was seeds from your c99 the grower said he was flowering out.

I like to know where and who is responsible for great work, while I have just started hearing about you and your work, it is reputable to say the least.

I understand the trending bud all too well, seems there's a bandwagon going by weekly. It only means more research for the truth normally.


----------

